# Today's Find



## Kramai88 (Mar 13, 2017)

Went to look at this Fastback and ended up picking up four other bikes while I was there. Wasn't sure what these were but they looked cool so I got them. Figured out they are Huffy Rails. Know nothing about them or if they are worth the time to fix up. Any advice?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaltke (Mar 13, 2017)

pm sent. I am interested in the huffy rail if youll sell. Thanks


----------

